# Range Backpack



## Marauder06 (Apr 5, 2020)

I've used a  large tool bag as a range back for 20+ years, but it's bulking and flops around a lot when I'm trying to carry my gun case and target stand.  I'm looking for a range backpack, one with pockets or pouches for handguns, to make it easier to get from the parking lot to the firing line.  Do you have something you use, or something you recommend?


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 5, 2020)

The Shooting Diva

Friend runs the shop.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 5, 2020)

Nice site DA SWO,  this caught my eye, damn good idea.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 5, 2020)

Unless someone has come out with something new. It ain’t out there, been looking for years. I settled for a good pistol bag


----------



## Grapevine (Apr 5, 2020)

I've found that an imitation "Military backpack" works a trick. The marketing is dumb, but I've been using this as a range backpack for a while now and it has enough storage/ separate compartments that it fits the bill well. 

Amazon.com : Orca Tactical Military Backpack - Large Military Grade Backpack - Army Inspired Salish 40L - External MOLLE Mounted 3 Day Survival Bag - Rucksack Pack(OD Green) : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Grapevine (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm realizing now that I should have inserted that differently, sorry for the obnoxious link.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 5, 2020)

Grapevine said:


> I've found that an imitation "Military backpack" works a trick. The marketing is dumb, but I've been using this as a range backpack for a while now and it has enough storage/ separate compartments that it fits the bill well.
> 
> Amazon.com : Orca Tactical Military Backpack - Large Military Grade Backpack - Army Inspired Salish 40L - External MOLLE Mounted 3 Day Survival Bag - Rucksack Pack(OD Green) : Sports & Outdoors


Made in China, just saying...


----------



## x SF med (Apr 5, 2020)

Sitka
Hill People

you're welcome.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 5, 2020)

x SF med said:


> Sitka
> Hill People
> 
> you're welcome.


Man oh man do I love me some Hill People Gear!


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Apr 6, 2020)

x3 on the HPG, they make incredible product


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone.  After careful consideration I decided to go with this:

B-Tac Paladin Carry Pack


rationale:
this completely solves the issue of "too much crap to carry at once" because I can load my rifle (in its sleeve) and the disassembled target stand in the long compartment, my pistols (until I move to NY and can't legally own them anymore  )  and targets in the central compartment (which I will modify slightly), spotting scope, eyes and ears in the top pocket, and ammo in the external pockets.  It's also very reasonably priced.  And if I ever needed to do so for some reason, it matches my uniform so I could use it at work too.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 7, 2020)

That's a variation (imitation?) of the Eberlestock, which is absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 7, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> That's a variation (imitation?) of the Eberlestock, which is absolutely fantastic.



At $59.79, it's probably an imitation of a lot of things.  ;)


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 7, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> At $59.79, it's probably an imitation of a lot of things.  ;)


Cancel your order. I am with the doc if it ain’t a Eberlestock


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 7, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, everyone.  After careful consideration I decided to go with this:
> 
> B-Tac Paladin Carry Pack
> View attachment 33108
> ...




Way to tactical and scary for NY


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 7, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Way to tactical and scary for NY



At least it's not an assault pack.  :)


----------



## digrar (Apr 9, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> it matches my uniform so I could use it at work too.



It matches for this year at least...


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Apr 9, 2020)

Arcteryx Khard - bombproof, comes in multiple sizes, is highly configurable and low-key enough that it doesn't scream "Tacti-nerd". I've used and abused a 30l around the world on a nearly daily basis for several years with zero issues.


----------

